# Voting, January 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We've got quality not quantity this month. Good luck to all who entered (and remember no voting for yourself)! 

I keep forgetting the link! http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,40058.15.html


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a few hours left to vote!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a tie! Congrats to EchoandMe! Those eyes got my vote.



















Thanks again to everyone who took the time to vote!


----------

